# Builds for the Dos Equis Box Mod



## TheVapeApe (1/9/16)

Hi All I picked up the Dos Equis Parallel Box Mod and was wondering what people here who have had one find is the best ohm rating for good clouds and flavor?
Thanks running HG2s while waiting for VTC5s


----------



## TheVapeApe (4/9/16)

@Rob Fisher @Silver any help here? or do you know any guys who own this mod?


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/16)

TheVapeApe said:


> @Rob Fisher @Silver any help here? or do you know any guys who own this mod?



Sorry @TheVapeApe never had one... just be careful with it and make sure you only put atties with protruding pins on it...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (4/9/16)

Where to start....

*Perhaps with some science *

An unregulated box in parallel will run at 4.2v like a regular mechanical mod or another mod running only a single battery. However, in parallel not only are the amps technically doubled (It does allow twice as much amps to be pulled from the batteries) but the mAh is also doubled. However it will still drain just like a mechanical mod but have a longer battery life.

Boxes run in series will increase voltage, but not the amps or mAh rating. Unregulated box mods run in series will run from 8.4v down to whenever you pull the batteries out. This will drain like a mech mod does and just as quickly as a single battery would.

A regulated box mod run in series runs the voltage into a voltage regulation chip. These chips often require a higher voltage to function, hence why you use two in series to increase the voltage. The advantage of using a chip is to make sure you get the most out of the batteries. It'll be the same voltage until the mod cuts off because the voltage required from the batteries has become too low due to them draining. This is known as a safety cutoff as to not cause permanent damage to the batteries.

*So what does that mean ????*

You have an unregulated parallel box mod. You have hg2 batteries in them. This would allow you to have 6000mah and an amp limit of 40A on perfect fully charged cells. 

SAFE : A resistance of 0.12ohms will need 35A and will result in you having 13% headroom (I find 10% a good limit) 

RISKY : A resistance of 0.11ohms will need 38A and will result in you having 5% headroom (I find 10% a good limit) 

DANGER : A resistance of 0.1ohms will need 42A and will result in you having -5% headroom (drawing more than available) 

So ANY build above 0.12ohms is safe for your batteries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (4/9/16)

Actually the Amp rating is more like 1.5X in parallel and not a full 2X


----------



## TheVapeApe (4/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sorry @TheVapeApe never had one... just be careful with it and make sure you only put atties with protruding pins on it...



Cool Thanks Rob Yeah I picked that up from reviews and what i have read about mech mods Thanks though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (5/11/17)

TheVapeApe said:


> Cool Thanks Rob Yeah I picked that up from reviews and what i have read about mech mods Thanks though


Hey man what's up? Are you willing to sell you Dos Equis by any chance?


----------

